# Canidae Salmon meal vs. Nature's Variety Venison



## BrindlePit (Aug 29, 2008)

As some of you already know my puppy Noah was recently diagnosed with food allergies and the vet recommended we keep him away from beef, chicken, and rice. After doing my research on this site and several other dog food analysis sites couple that with the availability in my area i have come up with the two most feasible kibbles. Canidae salmon meal and Nature's Variety Prairie New Zealand Venison Meal & Millet, and i was just curious as to what some of the people on this board thought and if they have had any experiences that would sway my decisions either way. Once again thank you for any input.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just curious: why did your vet tell you to steer clear of rice? Is your dog allergic to rice specifically? I always thought that corn and wheat were the big allergens in dog food and that rice was good, especially for allergies. 

I feed my dogs Canidae ALS Lamb & Rice.


----------



## BrindlePit (Aug 29, 2008)

Im not to sure my girlfriend took him to the vet and relayed what he said we had just bought him Canidae all life stages and were unable to feed because it had the ingredients that he is allergic too.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know if these foods are avialbale to you but they are pretty good foods here take a look

Dog Food Reviews - Orijen 6 Fresh Fish - Powered by ReviewPost
Dog Food Reviews - TOTW Wetlands Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

just more suggestions


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

awww your pup is so cute! Well my dog has allergies also and i use natures recipe venison and rice and it work wonderful and the price is reasonable. Good luck to you and your pup


----------

